

Why Color Matters - waterlesscloud
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2011/03/why_color_matters_augmented_reality_and_nuanced_social_graphs_may_finally_may_come_of_age

======
statictype
_In short, if Color is used by a statistically significant percentage of
folks,_

That's the question. You need significant traction to make this app useful
outside of technophile nerd circles.

